# The Super Cat vertical jump machine



## themamasan (Jul 3, 2005)

In high school I worked out on a machine called the "Super Cat".  It is the greatest leg workout I have ever done.  I had a 36" inch vertical leap by the time I graduated and was very quick.  In the past I could dunk with ease, being 6' 6", but now 10 years later, I try and play basketball and can barely get above the rim (and I'm slow).  I work out at 24 hour fitness and like every other gym I have been to, they don't have this machine.  I was wondering if anyone belonged to a gym that had this machine, or if anyone knew why they are so rare in workout gyms?  They seem to have them in most high schools and colleges with sport programs.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 3, 2005)

This is all i can find on it. Maybe called by a different name. Sorry
http://eteamz.active.com/football/instruction/tips/tip.cfm/1811


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 3, 2005)

Keep playing. Before my leg got shredded, I played ball at a gym and went from barely grabbing rim to being able to hang by my elbow Vince Carter-style. It just takes work. Sport specific training isn't training as you know it.


----------



## themamasan (Jul 3, 2005)

*What a "Super Cat" looks like*

If you go to this link and then click on "Super Cat" tab it will show you a picture of the machine I am talking about.

A Father of a high school kid invented the machine.  The kid went from a 19" vertical jump his freshman year of high school to a 48" vertical leap his Senior year.  I actually played basketball with the kid at a summer basketball camp, and at the camp they had the machine with a bunch of flyers being given out to people (It was the first time I had ever heard about it).  A year later my high school bought one, so I only had a couple of years to train on it.

It amazes me how I have never seen one in a workout gym. (only schools)


----------



## themamasan (Jul 3, 2005)

_Keep playing. Before my leg got shredded, I played ball at a gym and went from barely grabbing rim to being able to hang by my elbow Vince Carter-style. It just takes work. Sport specific training isn't training as you know it._ 


I agree.  That is how I developed 90% of my vertical jump before I began training on the machine.  Of course, from the 6th Grade through the 12th grade I was playing basketball 2-3 hours (sometimes 5 hours) every single day and never strength trained my legs.  Back then I was 6'5" 180 lbs, now I am 6' 6" 235 lbs and I have lost all my the power in my legs.  So now my power-to-weight ratio has completely reversed itself.  I used to have a blast playing basketball, now it pretty much sucks.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm 6'2" and can get above the rim with zero sprint or jump training, I never play basketball and I'm white 

In high school all I ever saw were machines for football.

I've never seen such a machine, good luck finding it though.


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Jul 4, 2005)

themamasan said:
			
		

> If you go to this link and then click on "Super Cat" tab it will show you a picture of the machine I am talking about.
> 
> A Father of a high school kid invented the machine.  The kid went from a 19" vertical jump his freshman year of high school to a 48" vertical leap his Senior year.  I actually played basketball with the kid at a summer basketball camp, and at the camp they had the machine with a bunch of flyers being given out to people (It was the first time I had ever heard about it).  A year later my high school bought one, so I only had a couple of years to train on it.
> 
> It amazes me how I have never seen one in a workout gym. (only schools)



this it.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 4, 2005)

We have a super-cat at our highschool.
It's pretty old so, I'm thinking it's out of date.
They may not make them anymore.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 4, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> We have a super-cat at our highschool.
> It's pretty old so, I'm thinking it's out of date.
> They may not make them anymore.









 This poor kitty is being put to sleep?


----------



## skinnylittleguy (Mar 30, 2008)

wow ok, I have never tried a machine for vertical jump. I know doing exercises like calf raises and all will help. I know of the how to jump higher exercises that work like walking on your tip toes and all.

Im going to Google the super cat and see if anywhere in my area offers the machine at perhaps golds gym or something. I guess I would have to call them up and see. Thanks for the info!


----------



## lojasmo (Mar 31, 2008)

SuperCat Vertical Jump Training Machine

2 grand.

I'd opt for squats, and plyo.


----------



## Mystik (Apr 1, 2008)

sweet


----------



## k-lock (Apr 1, 2008)

looks like an injury waiting to tear out my spine and hammer my knees!!!


----------



## 33sun33 (Apr 2, 2008)

My gym actually has something just like this (except the weight plates are to the sides rather in front), but Ive never seen anyone actually doing jump squats with it.

Most people who use it just load it up with crazy weights, and then proceed to do a few half assed quarter squats.  I never see these people doing regular atg squats at the squat rack.

I dont know if this thing would work better than just regular old plyos, squats and playing ball on a regular basis.  Im sort of in the same boat as you - in high school I was 6"2, 150lbs and could dunk with ease.  Now Im 6"3 and 225lbs and can only get a few inches about the rim.  

Im trying to get back to dunking, so Im (1) trying to cut my bodyfat; (2) playing ball as much as possible, with a focus on hitting the rim with my hand on every layup (akin to rim jumps I guess); and (3) incorporating some plyos (box jumps; depth jumps) in my push/pull/legs split. 

Maybe Ill try to fit this supercat thang into my leg routine


----------



## themamasan (Apr 3, 2008)

33sun33 said:


> My gym actually has something just like this (except the weight plates are to the sides rather in front), but Ive never seen anyone actually doing jump squats with it.
> 
> Most people who use it just load it up with crazy weights, and then proceed to do a few half assed quarter squats.  I never see these people doing regular atg squats at the squat rack.
> 
> ...




Try it and see if you like it.  I remember if felt very natural (as if you were simply jumping weighing more than you actually did).  I could never do real squats in high school because of knee problems, but the supercat was awesome.  Even playing basketball every day for hours could not prepare me for the first workout I did on that machine.  I remember being so sore I could barely walk, and having to lower my body down slowly everytime I wanted to sit down.  

I really wish I could find a gym with one in it.  Everything I try doesn't come close.  The one link that guy put up has the guy I was talking about.  He is the son of the man who invented the machine.


----------

